# Metal Cutting Bandsaw advice needed



## RogerP (26 Feb 2015)

I need a band saw, that I can use vertically, to cut 1/4" thick brass sheet and occasionally for horizontally cutting mild steel bar up to about 1/2" diameter. It will be infrequently used so I don't want to pay more than is really necessary.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## flh801978 (26 Feb 2015)

The 6" x 4" chinese horizontal and vertical bandsaws are great machines perhaps a bit overkill for your size requirements though

If you were only cutting non ferrous any bandsaw will do that was designed for cutting wood but you need to slow them down a lot to cut ferrous material

The 6x4 you can get for less than a £100 used


Ian


----------



## RogerP (26 Feb 2015)

> If you were only cutting non ferrous any bandsaw will do that was designed for cutting wood but you need to slow them down a lot to cut ferrous material


 ... but how to do that?


----------



## flh801978 (26 Feb 2015)

Well if its a 3 phase motor put a vfd on it to slow it down
or if its single phase you need to put different pulleys on it or a set of 4 step pulleys

I have 7 bandsaws in all all set up to do different jobs/materials

one large woodworking just for wood or plastics
2 inca one for non ferrous 10mm blade one with 1/8 blade for tight curves
2 dewalt/elu machines one with a knife blade for leather/foam/card one with 13mm blade for metal
one chinese 4 x 6 for ferrous materials its great because you can set it and walk away during a long cut and it stops when its finished ( in horizontal mode)
one hand held machine for wood and non ferrous rough cutting of long lengths to managable lengths


but if you want a CHEAP machine to cut just metals the 4x6 machine is hard to beat if you buy secondhand


----------



## RogerP (26 Feb 2015)

Thanks for that. I most probably get one of those cheap Chinese jobs to do the little metal cutting I do.


----------



## woodfarmer (26 Feb 2015)

I have one from Clarke, now 15/20 years old. abused but always ready to go. In fact used it today.

They are still available new from warco and can be used horizontal or vertical. Ian from tuffsaws can supply specialist blades for it ie M42 for cutting stainless steel as well as a range of fine/coarse blades. Very useful saw. Note they cut wood also 

http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-bandsaws-m ... ndsaw.html


----------



## dickm (26 Feb 2015)

Whichever of the chaiwanese ones you look for, be sure to check that the axis on which it pivots for horizontal cuts is parallel to the base of the machine vice. Otherwise you will be forever shimming or whatever to get right angle cuts. DAMHIKT.


----------



## chipmunk (6 Mar 2015)

Have you seen this...

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/classifieds/view_ad.asp?ad=10862

I have the same model and with a few minor modifications...
http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=99594

it makes a very useful little saw IMHO.
HTH
Jon


----------

